# Cold rainy weather blisters



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Does riding in cold humid air cause blisters? Today was 10 degrees celcius and a light drizzle. I really thought the skin on my hands had toughened up as I usually ride 1-3 times per week (either hacking in Western tack or lessons in the arena in English tack) but today I got terrible blisters. It was a 2 hour trail ride with some light drizzle at times. I realized gloves would be good before the ride but couldn’t find them in my car so rode without.

Also, I normally hold the reins quite lightly but with connection. At my last lesson, my trainer told me in my lesson to hold more securely (ie to wrap my fingers more so I have more connection). I was trying that out on trail today with a horse that is known to be heavy on the forehand and I think the cold rainy weather, particular horse and lack of gloves made that a really bad idea.

I have now gone to the tack store and bought two pairs of gloves (one pair for hacking on cold/rainy days and one pair of light gloves for riding in the arena as the sides of my fourth fingers on each hand are completely raw).

I wonder …

Do your hands get torn up by the reins if riding on a cold rainy day?
How tightly do you hold your reins?
Lastly, if I’ve taken off the top few layers of skin, any guesses how long it will take to regenerate?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Anything that creates stress between the surface of the skin and deeper layers can cause blisters to form. It's really common where callus material is already located like where you typically hold your reins. Added friction from holding more tightly, damp more so than cold or hot unless truly extreme, dehydration...

A new callus needs to form and skin will be sensitive until that happens potentially causing more to form if in an area that you subject to stress like where your reins sit. 

It takes time and depends on frequency of use. Gloves for now adfing something to protect from friction caused by damp if you tend to sweat in gloves or gloves that breathe and then if you ride without take it slow.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Wet reins or hands will cause more slip in the reins, and more friction. My favorite gloves are Macwet Climatec but we have very wet weather, and they feel like a second skin, never get hot and also provide grip even in a downpour. 
Your hands should be healed up in about a week. After a couple of days the blisters will be covered over enough that they hurt less.
The amount of grip you need on the reins is enough that you control the pressure and the reins don't slide out of your fingers. That varies depending on the type of reins you are using, the pace you are going at, and the horse you are riding. Even with a light grip, if wet reins are sliding back and forth a lot you can still get blisters.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Thanks for the tips. It’s the end of day 2 post-blister-ride and they are starting to heal now. Surprised I got such bad blisters from one ride. Also seems that my pain tolerance has gone down as I have aged. I don’t remember blisters hurting this much in the past!


----------

